# How do I get this shot?



## Labdoc (Oct 15, 2016)

I was out early this morning just messing around and there is almost a full moon. I tried to get a test shot at ISO 32000, f2.8 1/60 and no matter what I changed (ISO, metering, zoom, composition, f stop, etc.) the exposure is not good. Moon always blown out, I guess it's like trying to photograph with the sun in the frame. I have seen landscape type photos of the moon with the moon and foreground exposed properly and in focus. Are these long exposures done on a tripod, composite photos or what? My bad photo below.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 15, 2016)

Yes, think of the moon as sunlit beach sand as far as exposure goes. You can either blend two frames, or try shooting at early evening golden/blue hour – the full moon always rises then, and the landscape/sky are bright enough for a short exposure. 

Or just go nuts...


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 15, 2016)

Obviously, the moon asks you to use ISO lower than 32000. I usually use ISO 200, F8 aperture, speed 1/100 to shoot the moon.

If you want to show the landscape with the moon, you need to do it before the sky darkens completely. On any day of the year, the moon will be in the desired position, shortly after 18h. Or you can use flash if the landscape is close to you.


----------



## Labdoc (Oct 15, 2016)

Great shot. Telephoto lens to get the moon that big? I can shoot the moon alone decently I think. It's photos like yours Neuro that I am inquiring about.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 15, 2016)

Labdoc said:


> Great shot. Telephoto lens to get the moon that big? I can shoot the moon alone decently I think. It's photos like yours Neuro that I am inquiring about.



Thanks! The moon was shot with the 1D X at 1200mm (600/4 II and 2xIII) at 0.5 s, f/8, ISO 6400. High ISO because it was _not_ directly illuminated by the sun, that was the Supermoon Eclipse in September 2015. The moon shot was from my back yard, composited into a shot taken a month earlier in Colmar, France.


----------



## Labdoc (Oct 15, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Labdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Great shot. Telephoto lens to get the moon that big? I can shoot the moon alone decently I think. It's photos like yours Neuro that I am inquiring about.
> ...


 So you had to make the moon reflection in the water? That's art in itself.


----------



## bholliman (Oct 15, 2016)

I normally take two exposures, one for the moon and one for the landscape, then blend them in Photoshop.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm fashionably late...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 15, 2016)

Labdoc said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Labdoc said:
> ...



Indeed, and thanks again! 

Here are the two original shots:


----------



## Labdoc (Oct 15, 2016)

bholliman said:


> I normally take two exposures, one for the moon and one for the landscape, then blend them in Photoshop.


 I'll try that. Great shot StudentOfLight.


----------

